# Man buys bid of 10,000 undeveloped negatives.



## DougGrigg (Mar 3, 2014)

Street Photography: The Mysterious Story of Vivian Maier

The discovery of Vivian maier, possibly one of the best photographers in the world.

Love this. check it out, absolutely amazing! I wish I found those negatives!


----------

